# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  <<പവിഴ മാല : Pavizha Mala >> The Mystery Starts Now

## kandahassan

Marketting & Advertising By : PunchHaaji 
INDEX

അദ്ധ്യായം 1 -http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...ery-Starts-Now

അദ്ധ്യായം 2 -http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post5782690

അദ്ധ്യായം 3 http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...25#post5792625

അദ്ധ്യായം 4 http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post5809007

അദ്ധ്യായം 5 http://www.forumkeralam.in/forum/sh...=1#post6076425

----------


## kandahassan

അദ്ധ്യായം 1 

പ്രഭാതം പൊട്ടി വിടർന്നിട്ടു ഏകദേശം നാലു മണിക്കൂർ കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു .ഇളംബ്രക്കോട്  കൊട്ടാരവും പരിസരവും അപ്പോഴേക്കും ജന സാഗരമായി
മാറി കഴിഞ്ഞു .നാടിൻറെ പല ദിക്കിൽ നിന്നും നൂറു കണക്കിന് ജനങ്ങൾ തേനീച്ച കൂട്ടം  പോലെ കൊട്ടാരത്തിലേക്ക് വന്നു കൊണ്ടിരുന്നു .  വർമാസ്
 പ്രൊഡക്ടിന്റെ പുതിയ സംരംഭം ആയ സോപ്പ് ഫാക്ടറിയുടെ ഉല്*ഘാടന ദിവസമായിരുന്നു അന്ന് .കൊട്ടാര വളപ്പിൽ തന്നെ ആയിരുന്നു പുതിയ ഫാക്ടറിയും പണി കഴിപിച്ചത്.അതിഥികളെ സീകരിക്കുന്ന തിരക്കിൽ ആയിരുന്നു ജഗന്നാഥ വർമ്മ.എഴുപതു കഴിഞ്ഞെങ്കിലും ഒരു മുപ്പതിന്റെ പൗരുഷമയിരുന്നു ജഗന്നാഥ വർമ്മയുടെ ശരീരത്തിന് .രാജ ഭരണ കാലമായിരുന്നെങ്കിൽ ആ നാട് ഭരിക്കേണ്ട തമ്പുരാനാണ് .എല്ലാവരോടും സ്നേഹത്തോടെയും താഴ്മയോടും പെരുമാറുന്ന തമ്പുരാനോട്* എല്ലാവർക്കും ആദരവായിരുന്നു..തുടർച്ചയായി മുഴങ്ങുന്ന ഫോണ്* ബെല്ലുകൾക്ക്
 നന്ദി  പറയുകയാണ് രാവിലെ മുതൽ ഉപേന്ദ്രനാഥ വർമ്മ .പ്രായം അമ്പതു കഴിഞ്ഞെങ്കിലും അച്ഛനെക്കാൾ ക്ഷീണിതനായിരുന്നു ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ .ജഗന്നാഥ വർമ്മയുടെ ആറു മക്കളിൽ മൂത്തവൻ ആയിരുന്നു ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ . തമ്പുരാന്റെ താങ്ങും തണലുമാണ് ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ .വർമ്മാസ് ഗ്രൂപ്പിന്റെ കീഴിലുള്ള
പതിനഞ്ചു സ്ഥാപനങ്ങൾ ഒറ്റയ്ക്ക് നോക്കി നടത്തുകയായിരുന്നു ഇത്രയും കാലം ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ .സഹായത്തിനായി അനിയന്മാരെ വിളിച്ചെങ്കിലും അവർക്കൊന്നും ഇതൊന്നും നോക്കി നടത്തുന്നതിൽ താല്പര്യമില്ലായിരുന്നു .സമയം പതിനൊന്നു മണി കഴിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു . ജഗന്നാഥ വർമ്മയും,
 ഉപേന്ദ്രനും മറ്റു രാജ കുടുംബാങ്ങങ്ങളും എല്ലാവരും ഫാക്ടറിയുടെ ഉള്ളില്ലേക്ക് കടന്നു . ഉല്*ഘാടനം ചെയ്യാനെത്തിയ വയനാട് ജില്ലാ കളക്ടർ 
മോഹൻ കർത്ത തന്റെ ജോലിയിലേക്ക് കടന്നു . മെഷീന്റെ സ്വിച്ച് ഓണ്* ചെയ്തു ഉല്*ഘാടനം  നടത്താനായിരുന്നു പദ്ധതി .കർത്ത സ്വിച്ചിൽ കൈ 
തൊട്ടതും മിന്നൽ ഏറ്റതുപോലെ അദ്ദേഹം പിന്നിലേക്ക്* തെറിച്ചു വീണു .

എന്താണ് സംഭവിച്ചതെന്ന് ആർക്കും മനസിലായില്ല ..ജഗന്നാഥ വർമ്മയുടെ നെഞ്ചിൽ ഒരു പ്രകമ്പനം ഉണ്ടായി .ചെറിയ ഒരു നടുക്കത്തിന് ശേഷം കളക്ടർ മോഹൻ കർത്തക്കു ബോധം തിരിച്ചു കിട്ടി ..

കർത്ത : എന്താണ് സംഭവിച്ചതെന്ന് എനിക്കറിയില്ല .സ്വിച്ചിൽ തൊട്ടതും ഷോക്ക്* ഏറ്റപോലെ!!!!

ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ :ഷോകോ ??  ( ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ സ്വിച്ചിൽ തൊട്ടു നോക്കി , കുഴപ്പം ഒന്നുമില്ല ) 

ജഗന്നാഥ വർമ്മ : താങ്ങൾ ക്ഷമിക്കണം ...

കർത്ത : അതൊന്നും കുഴപ്പമില്ല തമ്പുരാനെ ... എന്തായാലും ഇവിടെ കാര്യങ്ങൾ ഒക്കെ നന്നായി നടക്കട്ടെ ...ദൈവം രക്ഷിക്കട്ടെ 

അങ്ങനെ ചടങ്ങുകൾ എല്ലാം കഴിഞ്ഞു ..പക്ഷെ ജഗന്നാഥ വർമ്മയുടെ മനസ്സ് മാത്രം മൂകമായിരുന്നു...ഇത് വർമ്മാ ഗ്രൂപ്പിന്റെ പതിനാറാമത്തെ 
പ്രൊജക്റ്റ്* ആണ് ..ഇത്രയും നാളായിട്ടും ഇതുപോലൊരു സംഭവം അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിൽ ഉണ്ടായിട്ടില്ല .തുടക്കത്തിൽ തന്നെ 
ഇങ്ങനെ ഒരു മോശം സൂചന ലഭിച്ചത് ഇനി എന്തിന്റെ എങ്കിലും തുടക്കം ആകാം എന്നുപോലും തമ്പുരാൻ ചിന്തിച്ചു .ചിന്താരിതനായി
ഉമ്മറത്ത്* ഇരിക്കുകയായിരുന്ന തമ്പുരാന്റെ മുന്നില് കത്തുമായി ഒരു പോസ്റ്റ്മാൻ വന്നു .പോസ്റ്റ്മാൻ പോയി കഴിഞ്ഞ ശേഷം അദ്ദേഹം ആ കത്ത് 
പൊട്ടിച്ചു വായിച്ചു ..നാലഞ്ച് വരികളിലായി പൂര്ത്തിയാക്കപ്പെട്ട സന്ദേശം വായിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞതും തമ്പുരാൻ ഞെട്ടി തിരിച്ചതും ഒരുമിച്ചായിരുന്നു ..

തുടരും..... ]

----------


## sirius

kidu.............kathile ulladakathinu vendi yulla kaathirippu ini....... :Sad:

----------


## kandahassan

> kidu.............kathile ulladakathinu vendi yulla kaathirippu ini.......


 :Thnku:  adhyayam 2 coming soon.................

----------


## josemon17

_Waiting,,,for next part...

_

----------


## firecrown

kollam....

adutha adhyayam adutha tuesday ullo?

----------


## kandahassan

> _Waiting,,,for next part...
> 
> _


 :Thnku:  macha

----------


## kandahassan

> kollam....
> 
> adutha adhyayam adutha tuesday ullo?


 :Thnku:  

ee varunna saturday or sunday kanum  :Yes:

----------


## maryland

:Band:   :Band: 
 :Ok: 
thanks kandahasan...
you are back with a bang...!  :Good:

----------


## kandahassan

> thanks kandahasan...
> you are back with a bang...!


 :Thnku:  maryland.....novelil kure suspensukal varanirikkunund :Yes:

----------


## nanma

adipoli adipoli....Chinnathambi thamburane vannu rekshikkum ennu karuthi...chinnathambi thamburane thalliyittathanu ennu karuthi alukal ayale mardikkanathum...pinne kushbu nu premam akunnathum okke poratte poratte....

----------


## kandahassan

> adipoli adipoli....Chinnathambi thamburane vannu rekshikkum ennu karuthi...chinnathambi thamburane thalliyittathanu ennu karuthi alukal ayale mardikkanathum...pinne kushbu nu premam akunnathum okke poratte poratte....


ithu love story onnum alla macha......wait & see

----------


## nanma

> ithu love story onnum alla macha......wait & see


ok ok njan chumma pettannu athanu manasil vannathu...any way good! ishtai...well going...ithu weekly undo?

----------


## kandahassan

> ok ok njan chumma pettannu athanu manasil vannathu...any way good! ishtai...well going...ithu weekly undo?


ithu pande ente manassil ulla story anu...ippozhanu vikasipicheduthathu ....ella azhchayilum oro part kanum but orupadu drag cheyyilla .. paramavadhi
pettannu theerkkum :Yes:

----------


## maryland

> ithu pande ente manassil ulla story anu...ippozhanu vikasipicheduthathu ....ella azhchayilum oro part kanum but orupadu drag cheyyilla .. paramavadhi
> pettannu theerkkum


nalla kaaryam.... :Ok:

----------


## nanma

Kanadanum maryum pinne njanum ....3 vote ayi...

----------


## Hari

Kollaam bhai........... :Good:

----------


## kandahassan

> Kollaam bhai...........


 :Thnku:  macha

----------


## maryland

8 members vote cheythu..
8/8  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

first adhyathinu ithrayum nalla response nalkiya ente ella fk friendsinum  :Thnku:

----------


## maryland

> first adhyathinu ithrayum nalla response nalkiya ente ella fk friendsinum


second adhyaayam evide aanu..?

----------


## kandahassan

> second adhyaayam evide aanu..?


naleyo mattanalo post cheyyam :Yes:

----------


## maryland

> naleyo mattanalo post cheyyam


thanks in advance.. :Thnku:

----------


## Spunky

Good one  :Giveup:

----------


## kandahassan

> Good one


 :Thnku:  macha

----------


## maryland

vannilla..... :No:

----------


## kandahassan

> vannilla.....


innu rathri varum...vishamikkanda :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## PunchHaaji

voted!! 11/11

----------


## PunchHaaji

updated my siggy...

----------


## PRINCE

Sambavam porichuttaa  :Good:

----------


## kandahassan

> voted!! 11/11





> updated my siggy...


 :Thnku:  PunchHaaji......

updated your desighn for my pavizhamala novel....

----------


## kandahassan

> Sambavam porichuttaa


 :Thnku:  PRINCE

----------


## aslamrazac

wow.kandan superayitundu.
waiting for next part

----------


## Sajeev

Kollam.........

----------


## PunchHaaji

adyayam 2 evide? kshamakkum oru paruthi und!  :Shameonu:

----------


## kandahassan

അദ്ധ്യായം 2 

തമ്പുരാന്റെ വിളികേട്ടാണ് ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ ഉമ്മറത്തേക്ക് ചെന്നത് . തന്റെ കയ്യിലിരുന്ന കത്ത് തമ്പുരാൻ ഉപേന്ദ്രന് കൈമാറി . ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ അത് വായിച്ചു 

" ബഹുമാനപ്പെട്ട തമ്പുരാനെ ,

  അങ്ങു ഇത്രയും നാളും ജീവിതത്തിൽ സങ്കടം  എന്തെന്ന് അറിഞ്ഞിട്ടുണ്ടോ ?? ഇല്ലെങ്കിൽ അങ്ങേക്ക് അതു ഞാൻ 
 അറിയിച്ചു തരാം .തന്റെ ജീവന് തുല്യമായ എല്ലാം ഞാൻ നശിപ്പിക്കും , പക്ഷെ തന്നെ ഞാൻ ഇപ്പോഴൊന്നും ഒന്നും 
ചെയില്ല കാരണം ഇവിടെ നടക്കുന്നതെല്ലാം കാണാൻ താൻ ഉണ്ടാവണം കേട്ടോടോ കിഴവാ... "

കത്ത് വായിച്ചു കഴിഞ്ഞപ്പോൾ ഉപേന്ദ്രന് അതിശയമായിരുന്നു . തന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിൽ ഇതുവരെ അച്ഛൻ തമ്പുരാനോട്* ആരും 
ഇതേപോലെ പെരുമാറുന്നത് കണ്ടിട്ടില്ല .എങ്കിലും വിഷമിച്ചു നിൽക്കുന്ന അച്ഛനെ സമാധാനിപ്പിക്കാൻ ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ ശ്രമിച്ചു ,

ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ : "അച്ഛൻ വിഷമികേണ്ട..നമ്മുടെ ബിസിനെസ്സിൽ അസൂയ ഉള്ള ആരോ ചെയ്തതായിരിക്കും ..കാര്യമാക്കണ്ട ".

ഒന്നും പറയാതെ തമ്പുരാൻ തന്റെ കട്ടിലിൽ പോയി കിടന്നു .തന്റെ ജീവിതത്തിൽ ഇന്നേവരെ ആരോടും തെറ്റൊന്നും 
ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല . ബിസിനെസ്സിൽ പോലും എല്ലാവരും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് മിത്രങ്ങളായിരുന്നു.അങ്ങനെ ഉള്ള തനിക്കു ഒരു 
ശത്രു ജനിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു ...ശത്രു !!!!!!!


ദിവസങ്ങൾ വീണ്ടും  കടന്നു പോയി .കൊട്ടാരം വീണ്ടും സാധാരണ നിലയിലേക്ക് പ്രവേശിച്ചു . പ്രതീഷിക്കാതെ വീണ്ടും തമ്പുരാന് ഒരു കത്തുമായി 
പോസ്റ്റ്മാൻ കടന്നു വന്നു .തമ്പുരാൻ ആ കത്തു വായിച്ചു 

" കൊട്ടാരത്തിന്റെ തെക്കേ തൊടിയിൽ ഒരു ചിദ ഒരുക്കുക "

ഇത് വായിച്ചതും തമ്പുരാന്റെ ശരീരം മുഴുവൻ വിറങ്ങലിച്ചു .അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ആവശ്യ പ്രകാരം ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ തന്റെ സഹോദരങ്ങളെ ഫോണിൽ വിളിച്ചു കൊടുത്തു  .ആദ്യം വിളിച്ചത് കൊല്ലത്ത് താമസിക്കുന്ന പാർവതി ഭായി തമ്പുരാട്ടിയെ ആണ് .കൊല്ലത്തെ തന്നെ ഒരു പ്രമുഖ രാജ കുടുംബത്തിലെ 
കുഞ്ഞികുട്ടൻ തമ്പുരാനാണ് അവരുടെ ഭർത്താവു . മക്കളിൽ ഏറ്റവും ഇളയതായിരുന്നു പാർവതി . .രണ്ടാമത് ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ വിളിച്ചത് വിഷ്ണു വര്മ്മ തമ്പുരാനെ ആയിരുന്നു .ഡൽഹിയിൽ പത്രലേഖകനായിരുന്നു വിഷ്ണു വര്മ്മ . ഇതിനു പുറമേ കൊച്ചിയിൽ താമസിക്കുന്ന  മകളായ ദേവി ഭായി തമ്പുരാട്ടിയെയും , ചെന്നൈയിൽ താമസിക്കുന്ന രാജ വർമ്മയെയും വിളിച്ചു .അവസാനമായി തമ്പുരാൻ വിളിച്ചത് രണ്ടാമത്തെ മകനായ ദേവ വർമ്മനെ ആയിരുന്നു . സിലോണിൽ താമസിക്കുന്ന ദേവ വർമ്മനുമയിബന്ധപ്പെടാൻ തമ്പുരാന് കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല .തുടരെ തുടരെ ശ്രമിച്ചെങ്കിലും ലൈൻ കിട്ടിയില്ല ..തന്റെ മക്കൾക്കൊന്നും ഒന്നും വരുത്തരുതേ എന്നു ദൈവത്തോട് പ്രാര്തിച്ചിട്ടു തമ്പുരാൻ കിടന്നു .

ആംബുലൻസിന്റെ മുഴങ്ങുന്ന ഹോണുകളുടെ  അകമ്പടിയോടെ  ഇളംബ്രക്കോട്  കൊട്ടാരം മറ്റൊരു പ്രഭാതത്തെ വരവേറ്റു !!!!!!!!

തുടരും.....

----------


## kandahassan

> adyayam 2 evide? kshamakkum oru paruthi und!


adyayam 2 post cheyunna timeil forum down ayi poyi....ini muthal ella adhyayangalum paramavadi pettannu postan sramikkam  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> wow.kandan superayitundu.
> waiting for next part


 :Thnku:  aslamrazac

----------


## kandahassan

> Kollam.........


 :Thnku:  Sajeev

----------


## maryland

:Band:   :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## Viru

kidu macha  :Clapping: 

Parvathy bhai thapuratti,Devi bhai thampuratti,Deva varma thampuran  :Laugh: 

Characters namesineoke sherikum ore royal touch und :Thumbup1:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> adyayam 2 post cheyunna timeil forum down ayi poyi....ini muthal ella adhyayangalum paramavadi pettannu postan sramikkam


sambramajanakamaaya 2nd chapter!!  :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> kidu macha 
> 
> Parvathy bhai thapuratti,Devi bhai thampuratti,Deva varma thampuran 
> 
> Characters namesineoke sherikum ore royal touch und


 :Thnku:  Viru

----------


## kandahassan

> sambramajanakamaaya 2nd chapter!!


 :Thnku:  PunchHaaji

----------


## kannappanunni

കാണ്ടഹാസ്സന്റെ ആഖ്യാന ശൈലി കൊള്ളാം, ബാറ്റന്*ബോസും കോട്ടയം പുഷ്പനാഥും ഏറ്റുമാനൂര്* ശിവകുമാറും കൂടി ചേര്*ന്ന ഒരു രൌദ്ര താളം, അടുത്ത അധ്യയത്തിനായി കണ്ണില്* ഒരു ലോഡ് എണ്ണയൊഴിച്ച് കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു. മണ്ണത്തൂര്* വിത്സന്റെ മേഘങ്ങളില്* മൂത്രം ഒഴിച്ചവര്* എന്ന നോവല് പോലെ കിടിലന്* ആണ് പവിഴ മാല.

----------


## Hari

3 poratte.........

----------


## kandahassan

> കാണ്ടഹാസ്സന്റെ ആഖ്യാന ശൈലി കൊള്ളാം, ബാറ്റന്*ബോസും കോട്ടയം പുഷ്പനാഥും ഏറ്റുമാനൂര്* ശിവകുമാറും കൂടി ചേര്*ന്ന ഒരു രൌദ്ര താളം, അടുത്ത അധ്യയത്തിനായി കണ്ണില്* ഒരു ലോഡ് എണ്ണയൊഴിച്ച് കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു. മണ്ണത്തൂര്* വിത്സന്റെ മേഘങ്ങളില്* മൂത്രം ഒഴിച്ചവര്* എന്ന നോവല് പോലെ കിടിലന്* ആണ് പവിഴ മാല.


 :Thnku:  kannappanunni

----------


## kandahassan

> 3 poratte.........


oru nalu divasam koodi wait cheyu macha....oro weekilum oru adyangal....vaayikkunnavarkkum ezhuthunna enikkum athanu oru thrill :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> കാണ്ടഹാസ്സന്റെ ആഖ്യാന ശൈലി കൊള്ളാം, ബാറ്റന്*ബോസും കോട്ടയം പുഷ്പനാഥും ഏറ്റുമാനൂര്* ശിവകുമാറും കൂടി ചേര്*ന്ന ഒരു രൌദ്ര താളം, അടുത്ത അധ്യയത്തിനായി കണ്ണില്* ഒരു ലോഡ് എണ്ണയൊഴിച്ച് കാത്തിരിക്കുന്നു. മണ്ണത്തൂര്* വിത്സന്റെ മേഘങ്ങളില്* മൂത്രം ഒഴിച്ചവര്* എന്ന നോവല് പോലെ കിടിലന്* ആണ് പവിഴ മാല.


alla sakhave, mekhangalil mugham olikkunnavan ennalle ????

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## maryland

PunchHaaji rocks... :Giveup:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> PunchHaaji rocks...


 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## Spunky

adipoli, next part poratte  :Yahoo:

----------


## kandahassan

> 


kidu poster  :Thnku:  for your support

----------


## sirius

kollaam..........oru bheegara anthariksham kathayil nila nilkunnu undu...

kurachum koodi lengthy aavam oro adhyayavum..........pettennu teerunnu :Sad:

----------


## nidhikutty

kidilam tane

----------


## kandahassan

> kollaam..........oru bheegara anthariksham kathayil nila nilkunnu undu...
> 
> kurachum koodi lengthy aavam oro adhyayavum..........pettennu teerunnu


 :Thnku:  sirius

ithoru thudakkam mathramalle...iniyalle kadhakku jeevan vakkunne ....wait & see macha

----------


## kandahassan

> kidilam tane


 :Thnku:  nidhikutty

----------


## Viru

> 


Thakarthu bhaii :Giveup:  :Thumbup1:

----------


## sirius

> 


 :Band:  :Band:

----------


## adarshpp

superrr................

----------


## kandahassan

> superrr................


 :Thnku:  adarshpp

----------


## kannappanunni

യുവ നോവലിസ്റ്റ് കണ്ടഹാസന്റെ " പവിഴ മാല " സിനിമയാക്കുന്നു

ഫോറം കേരളത്തില്* ഖണ്ടശ്ശ പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന യുവ നോവലിസ്റ്റ് കണ്ടഹാസന്റെ " പവിഴ മാല " സിനിമയാക്കുന്നു. സുപ്രസിദ്ധ തമിഴ് സംവിദായകന്* ശ്രീ ശങ്കര്* ആണ് ഈ നോവല്* അഭ്രപാളിയിലേക്ക് പകര്*ത്തുന്നത്, ചുരുങ്ങിയ കാലം കൊണ്ട് അനുവാചകരുടെ ഇടയില്* തരംഗം ആയി മാറിയ പവിഴ മാല സിനെമയാക്കുവനുള്ള ശങ്കരിന്റെ അഭ്യര്*ഥനയോട് ശ്രീ കണ്ടഹാസന്* സമ്മതം മൂളിയതായി ആണ് സൂചന. തമിഴിലെ മുന്*നിര നിര്*മാണ കമ്പനിയായ ആസ്കാര്* ഫിലംസ് ആണ് പവിഴ മാല എന്നാ ബിഗ്* ബജറ്റ് ചിത്രം നിര്*മിക്കുക, വലിയൊരു താര നിര ഉണ്ടാകും. പവിഴമാല സിനെമയക്കുവാന്* താന്* ഒരു പാട് പെടേണ്ടി വരുമെന്നാണ് ശങ്കരിന്റെ ആദ്യ പ്രതികരണം.

----------


## Harry

> യുവ നോവലിസ്റ്റ് കണ്ടഹാസന്റെ " പവിഴ മാല " സിനിമയാക്കുന്നു
> 
> ഫോറം കേരളത്തില്* ഖണ്ടശ്ശ പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന യുവ നോവലിസ്റ്റ് കണ്ടഹാസന്റെ " പവിഴ മാല " സിനിമയാക്കുന്നു. സുപ്രസിദ്ധ തമിഴ് സംവിദായകന്* ശ്രീ ശങ്കര്* ആണ് ഈ നോവല്* അഭ്രപാളിയിലേക്ക് പകര്*ത്തുന്നത്, ചുരുങ്ങിയ കാലം കൊണ്ട് അനുവാചകരുടെ ഇടയില്* തരംഗം ആയി മാറിയ പവിഴ മാല സിനെമയാക്കുവനുള്ള ശങ്കരിന്റെ അഭ്യര്*ഥനയോട് ശ്രീ കണ്ടഹാസന്* സമ്മതം മൂളിയതായി ആണ് സൂചന. തമിഴിലെ മുന്*നിര നിര്*മാണ കമ്പനിയായ ആസ്കാര്* ഫിലംസ് ആണ് പവിഴ മാല എന്നാ ബിഗ്* ബജറ്റ് ചിത്രം നിര്*മിക്കുക, വലിയൊരു താര നിര ഉണ്ടാകും. പവിഴമാല സിനെമയക്കുവാന്* താന്* ഒരു പാട് പെടേണ്ടി വരുമെന്നാണ് ശങ്കരിന്റെ ആദ്യ പ്രതികരണം.


varma maatti gounder aakkendi varum  :Confused:

----------


## maryland

> യുവ നോവലിസ്റ്റ് കണ്ടഹാസന്റെ " പവിഴ മാല " സിനിമയാക്കുന്നു
> 
> ഫോറം കേരളത്തില്* ഖണ്ടശ്ശ പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന യുവ നോവലിസ്റ്റ് കണ്ടഹാസന്റെ " പവിഴ മാല " സിനിമയാക്കുന്നു. സുപ്രസിദ്ധ തമിഴ് സംവിദായകന്* ശ്രീ ശങ്കര്* ആണ് ഈ നോവല്* അഭ്രപാളിയിലേക്ക് പകര്*ത്തുന്നത്, ചുരുങ്ങിയ കാലം കൊണ്ട് അനുവാചകരുടെ ഇടയില്* തരംഗം ആയി മാറിയ പവിഴ മാല സിനെമയാക്കുവനുള്ള ശങ്കരിന്റെ അഭ്യര്*ഥനയോട് ശ്രീ കണ്ടഹാസന്* സമ്മതം മൂളിയതായി ആണ് സൂചന. തമിഴിലെ മുന്*നിര നിര്*മാണ കമ്പനിയായ ആസ്കാര്* ഫിലംസ് ആണ് പവിഴ മാല എന്നാ ബിഗ്* ബജറ്റ് ചിത്രം നിര്*മിക്കുക, വലിയൊരു താര നിര ഉണ്ടാകും. പവിഴമാല സിനെമയക്കുവാന്* താന്* ഒരു പാട് പെടേണ്ടി വരുമെന്നാണ് ശങ്കരിന്റെ ആദ്യ പ്രതികരണം.


 :Band:   :Band:   :Band: 
kandahasan  :salut: 
kannappanunni  :salut:   :salut:

----------


## kandahassan

chapter 3 releasing on tomarrow 8 pm.............................

----------


## maryland

> chapter 3 releasing on tomarrow 8 pm.............................


Advance thanks... :Thnku:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> യുവ നോവലിസ്റ്റ് കണ്ടഹാസന്റെ " പവിഴ മാല " സിനിമയാക്കുന്നു
> 
> ഫോറം കേരളത്തില്* ഖണ്ടശ്ശ പ്രസിദ്ധീകരിച്ചു കൊണ്ടിരിക്കുന്ന യുവ നോവലിസ്റ്റ് കണ്ടഹാസന്റെ " പവിഴ മാല " സിനിമയാക്കുന്നു. സുപ്രസിദ്ധ തമിഴ് സംവിദായകന്* ശ്രീ ശങ്കര്* ആണ് ഈ നോവല്* അഭ്രപാളിയിലേക്ക് പകര്*ത്തുന്നത്, ചുരുങ്ങിയ കാലം കൊണ്ട് അനുവാചകരുടെ ഇടയില്* തരംഗം ആയി മാറിയ പവിഴ മാല സിനെമയാക്കുവനുള്ള ശങ്കരിന്റെ അഭ്യര്*ഥനയോട് ശ്രീ കണ്ടഹാസന്* സമ്മതം മൂളിയതായി ആണ് സൂചന. തമിഴിലെ മുന്*നിര നിര്*മാണ കമ്പനിയായ ആസ്കാര്* ഫിലംസ് ആണ് പവിഴ മാല എന്നാ ബിഗ്* ബജറ്റ് ചിത്രം നിര്*മിക്കുക, വലിയൊരു താര നിര ഉണ്ടാകും. പവിഴമാല സിനെമയക്കുവാന്* താന്* ഒരു പാട് പെടേണ്ടി വരുമെന്നാണ് ശങ്കരിന്റെ ആദ്യ പ്രതികരണം.


കണ്ടന്* റോക്ക്സ്  :Band:

----------


## Spartan

:Good:   very good kandan..... pakshe ee odukkathe suspence annu sahikkan pattathatu... btw, itil pretham undo ??

----------


## kandahassan

> very good kandan..... pakshe ee odukkathe suspence annu sahikkan pattathatu... btw, itil pretham undo ??


 :Thnku:  Spartan

ithinte suspensukal njan pottichal pinne vayanakarkku ithu vaayikkumpol entha oru rasam  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Spartan

> Spartan
> 
> ithinte suspensukal njan pottichal pinne vayanakarkku ithu vaayikkumpol entha oru rasam


 oro adhyayavum vayanakkare mulmunayil nirthi avasanam "tudarum" ennu parayunna suspence-ine kkurichanu njan paranjathu...  :Declare:     adutha adyayam varunnathu vare namukku tension alle...   btw, pretham ??

----------


## kandahassan

അദ്ധ്യായം 3 

അതിരാവിലെ മുതൽ തുടങ്ങിയതാണ് കൊട്ടരത്തിലേക്കുള്ള ജനപ്രളയം.കൊട്ടാരത്തിൽ നിന്നുള്ള കരച്ചിലും വിളികളും ഇളംബ്രക്കോട് ദേശത്തെ കണ്ണുനീർ കടലാക്കി  മാറ്റി .കൊട്ടാരത്തിന്റെ തെക്കേ തൊടിയിൽ ചിദക്കുള്ള ഒരുക്കങ്ങൾ നടക്കുന്നു .തമ്പുരാന്റെ രണ്ടാമത്തെ മകനായ ദേവ വർമ്മൻ മരണപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുന്നു .സിലോണിൽ ഡോക്ടർ ആയി ജോലി ചെയ്യുകയായിരുന്നു ദേവേ വർമ്മൻ .അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഭാര്യ പത്മ റാണിയും ,മകൾ രുദ്രയും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഒപ്പം സിലോണിൽ ആയിരുന്നു താമസം .രണ്ടു ദിവസം മുന്നേ ആയിരുന്നു ദേവ വര്മ്മന്റെ മരണം . പ്രേതികിച്ചു യാതൊരു രോഗവും വര്മ്മക്ക് ഇല്ലായിരുന്നു .വിവരമറിഞ്ഞ് സഹോദരങ്ങളായ പാർവതി ഭായിയും , ദേവി ഭായിയും ,രാജ വര്മ്മയും കൊട്ടാരത്തിൽ എത്തിച്ചേർന്നിട്ടുണ്ട്.വിവരം അറിഞ്ഞെങ്കിലും ഇളയ മകനായ വിഷ്ണു വര്മ്മക്ക് ഡൽഹിയിൽ നിന്നും വരാൻ ലീവ് ലഭിച്ചിരുന്നില്ല .അതുകൊണ്ട് വൈകുന്നേരത്തോടെ ദേവ വർമ്മന്റെ ശവദാഹം കഴിഞ്ഞു ..

ദിവസങ്ങൾ കടന്നു പോയി . .ജഗന്നാഥ വർമ്മയും അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ മക്കളും സ്വന്തക്കാരും മാത്രം കൊട്ടാരത്തിൽ ശേഷിച്ചു . ദേവ വർമ്മന്റെ മരണത്തിൽ ദുരൂഹത തോന്നിയ ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ കുടുംബാന്ഗങ്ങളെ എല്ലാം വിളിച്ചു കൂട്ടി തമ്പുരാന് ലഭിച്ച ഭീഷണി കത്തിനെ കുറിച്ച് അവരോടു പറഞ്ഞു .ഇത് കേട്ട കൊട്ടാരത്തിലെ എല്ലാവരും ഭയന്നു.

ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ : പത്മേ , ദേവ വർമ്മനു അവിടെ ശത്രുകളായി ആരെങ്കിലും ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നോ ???

പത്മ : (കണ്ണുനീർ അടക്കികൊണ്ട് )എൻറെ അറിവിൽ അദ്ദേഹത്തിന് ആരും ശത്രുക്കളായി ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നില്ല .എല്ലാവരും മിത്രങ്ങളായിരുന്നു..

ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ : അവനു  എന്തെങ്കിലും അസുഖം ഉണ്ടായിരുന്നോ ??

പത്മ : പ്രേതെകിച്ചു അങ്ങനെ അസുഖം ഒന്നും ഇല്ല . അന്ന് രാത്രി അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ വിളി കേട്ടാണ് ഞാൻ ഉണർന്നത്. നോക്കുമ്പോൾ 
             കഴുത്തിൽ കയ്യും പിടിച്ചു അദ്ദേഹം നിലവിളിക്കുന്നു .തന്നെ ആരോ കൊല്ലാൻ നോക്കുന്നു എന്നു പറഞ്ഞു .ഞാൻ അടുക്കളയിൽ വെള്ളം എടുക്കാൻ പോയി തിരിച്ചു വന്നപ്പോഴേക്കും അദ്ദേഹം !!!!!!!


ഒരാഴ്ചത്തെ വേദനക്ക് ശേഷം മക്കളെല്ലാം ഇന്ന് തിരിച്ചു പോവുകയാണ് .തിരിച്ചു പോകലിന്റെ  ഒരുക്കത്തിലായിരുന്നു എല്ലാവരും .കൃത്യം പത്തു മണിയായപ്പോൾ കൊട്ടാരത്തിലെ ഫോണിൽ ബെല്ല് മുഴങ്ങി  .ഉപേന്ദ്രനയിരുന്നു ഫോണ്* എടുത്തത്* .രണ്ടു മണിക്കൂർ മുൻപ്  ഡൽഹിയിൽ നടന്ന ഒരു വാഹനാപകടത്തിൽ വിഷ്ണു വർമ്മ മരണപ്പെട്ടിരിക്കുന്നു ..വീണ്ടും അലമുറകളുടെയും കരച്ചിലെന്റെയും പിടിക്കലായി ഇളംബ്രക്കോട് കൊട്ടാരം  .ഒരാഴ്ചക്കു ശേഷം ഡൽഹിയിൽ നിന്നും ലീവ് ലഭിച്ചു നാട്ടിലോട്ടു പുറപ്പെടാൻ വേണ്ടി എയർപൊർറ്റിലോട്ട് പോകും വഴിയായിരുന്നു അപകടം .വിഷ്ണു വര്മ്മ സഞ്ചരിച്ച ടാക്സി കാർ ഒരു ലോറി കേറി ചതഞ്ഞരഞ്ഞു , ഒപ്പം വിഷ്ണു വർമ്മയുടെ ശരീരവും .നാട്ടിലോട്ടു കൊണ്ടുവരാൻ തക്കതായ ശരീര ഭാഗങ്ങളൊന്നും അവശേഷിച്ചിട്ടില്ല എന്നു ഡൽഹിയിലെ കൂട്ടുകാർ അറിയിച്ചതിനെ തുടർന്ന് അവിടെ തന്നെ , ഇലക്ട്രിക്* ശ്മശാനത്തിൽ ശരീരം ദഹിപ്പിക്കാൻ ഉപേന്ദ്രനും സഹോദരങ്ങളും തീരുമാനിച്ചു ..കൊട്ടാരം വീണ്ടും ജനങ്ങളെ കൊണ്ട് നിറഞ്ഞു . ഒന്നിനു പുറകെ ഒന്നായി രണ്ടനിയന്മാരെ നഷ്ടപെട്ട ദുഃഖത്തിൽ ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ ചങ്കു പൊട്ടി കരയുന്നു ..സ്ഥലത്തെ പ്രധാന ആളുകളെല്ലാം തന്നെ അനുശോചനം അറിയിക്കാൻ കൊട്ടാരത്തിലെത്തി .

അതേസമയം , കൊട്ടാര വളപ്പിനു മുന്നിൽ ഒരു പല്ലക്ക് വന്നു നിന്നു.പല്ലക്കിൽ നിന്നും പ്രായം അറുപതിനോടടുത്ത ഒരാൾ കൊട്ടാരത്തിന്റെ അകത്തേക്ക് പ്രവേശിച്ചു .തമ്പുരാനും ഉപേന്ദ്രനും ഒരേസമയം അങ്ങോട്ട്* നോക്കി 

ഇളേടത്തു ഭട്ടതിരി ....മഹാ മാന്ത്രികനായ ഇളേടത്തു ഭട്ടതിരി !!!!!


തുടരും.....

----------


## PunchHaaji

Great update!! Kandan rocks..  :Band:

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## kandahassan

> 


 :Thnku: 

poster kidukkita  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## Spartan

@ kandan -- kidilan adyayam...

@punch -- takarppan poster...!!!

----------


## kannappanunni

Pavishamala In PDF - http://www.docstoc.com/docs/15974027...m-Horror-Novel

----------


## kandahassan

> @ kandan -- kidilan adyayam...
> 
> @punch -- takarppan poster...!!!


 :Thnku:  Spartan

----------


## kandahassan

> Pavishamala In PDF - http://www.docstoc.com/docs/15974027...m-Horror-Novel


 :Yeye:  :Yeye:  :Thnku:  :Thnku:

----------


## sirius

kandan :Clap:  :Clap: 


 :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

> kandan


 :Thnku:  sirius

----------


## PunchHaaji

> poster kidukkita





> @ kandan -- kidilan adyayam...
> 
> @punch -- takarppan poster...!!!


thanks......  :Band:

----------


## PunchHaaji

Pavizhamaala in HQ JPG format :-

----------


## PunchHaaji



----------


## ZooZoo

Super kandahasan.. It's interesting... Aaaranu kathu kathu ezhuthiye .. ..??? 2 Makkal engane marichu??? Waiting..

----------


## kandahassan

> Super kandahasan.. It's interesting... Aaaranu kathu kathu ezhuthiye .. ..??? 2 Makkal engane marichu??? Waiting..


 :Thnku:  ZooZoo

----------


## LOLan

ipozhanu kandath...kidu kanda... :Yeye:

----------


## kandahassan

> ipozhanu kandath...kidu kanda...


 :Thnku:  LOLan  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## kandahassan

pavizhamala adhyayam 4 releasing on tomarrow 8 pm ...........

----------


## maryland

> pavizhamala adhyayam 4 releasing on tomarrow 8 pm ...........


 :Band:   :Band:

----------


## PunchHaaji

> pavizhamala adhyayam 4 releasing on tomarrow 8 pm ...........


 :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## maryland

> 


stealing your siggy for a while..... :Shuriken:

----------


## kannappanunni

enthayi enthayi mala theerarayo ??

----------


## kandahassan

> enthayi enthayi mala theerarayo ??


pavizha maala thudangiyo ennu chodikku......adhyayam 4 innu rathri postam :Yes:

----------


## firecrown

innum ille?  :Sad:

----------


## PunchHaaji

we can't wait any longer. the suspense is killing  us all.

----------


## maryland

> pavizha maala thudangiyo ennu chodikku......adhyayam 4 innu rathri postam


ithu vare vanilla... :No:

----------


## kandahassan

അദ്ധ്യായം  4 

ഈ കൊട്ടാരത്തോടും തമ്പുരാനോടും തനിക്കു വർഷങ്ങളായുള്ള  ബന്ധമുണ്ട്. കൊട്ടാരത്തിലെ പല കർമ്മങ്ങളും  
താൻ തന്നെയാണ് നടത്തി കൊടുത്തിട്ടുള്ളത്. ജഗന്നാഥ തമ്പുരാന്റെ പ്രിയ പത്നി സരോജ ഭായി തമ്പുരാട്ടി ഇളയ മകളുടെ ജനനത്തോടെ
 മരിച്ചു പോയതാണ് . എന്നിട്ടും  ഈ മക്കളെയെല്ലാം അദ്ദേഹം പൊന്നു പോലെ വളർത്തി. മറ്റൊരു വിവാഹത്തെ പറ്റി പോലും അദ്ദേഹം 
ചിന്തിച്ചില്ല . എല്ലാവർക്കും നല്ലതു മാത്രം ചെയ്ത തന്റെ പ്രിയ തമ്പുരാൻ ഒരു കൊച്ചു കുട്ടിയെ പോലെ കരയുന്നത് കണ്ടപ്പോൾ ഭട്ടതിരിയുടെ 
കണ്ണിൽ നിന്നും കണ്ണുനീർ പൊഴിഞ്ഞു.ഭട്ടതിരിയുടെ ആവശ്യപ്രകാരം ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ തമ്പുരാനെ മറ്റൊരു മുറിയിലേക്ക് കൊണ്ടുപോയി .
അതുവരെ ഉണ്ടായ കാര്യങ്ങളെല്ലാം ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ ഭട്ടതിരിയെ അറിയിച്ചു .

ഭട്ടതിരിപ്പാട് : ഇത്രയും നാളും ഇല്ലാതിരുന്ന ഒരു ശത്രു ???

ജഗന്നാഥ വർമ്മ : അറിഞ്ഞു കൊണ്ടു ഒരു തെറ്റും ഇതുവരെ ചെയ്തിട്ടില്ല ..എന്നിട്ടും  എനിക്കു ഒരു ശത്രു ജനിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു  ..എന്റെ രണ്ടു മക്കൾ എന്നെ വിട്ടു പോയി .ഇനിയും ഒരു ദുരന്തം കാണാനുള്ള കെൽപ്പു എനിക്കില്ല .


ഭട്ടതിരിപ്പാട് : ഈ കുടുംബത്തിനിപ്പോൾ ദോഷകാലമാണ്..എന്താണ് ദോഷമെന്ന് കണ്ടെത്തിയാൽ അതിനൊരു മറുമരുന്നു കൊടുക്കാൻ എനിക്കു കഴിയും .ഇപ്പോൾ ഇവിടത്തെ ചടങ്ങുകൾ ഒക്കെ അതിന്റെ മുറയ്ക്ക് നടക്കട്ടെ 
എന്നിട്ടു ഞാൻ എന്റെ ജോലി തുടങ്ങാം ..

മൂന്ന് ദിവസങ്ങൾക്കു ശേഷം കൊട്ടാരത്തിന്റെ നടുത്തളത്തിൽ കുടുംബംഗങ്ങൾ എല്ലാവരും നിരന്നു നിൽക്കുന്നു.ഒത്ത നടുവിലായി
ഭട്ടതിരിപാട് കവടി നിരത്തി പ്രശ്നം വക്കാൻ പോകുന്നു . എന്നാൽ ഭാട്ടതിരിപ്പടിനെ ഞെട്ടിച്ചു കൊണ്ടു കവടികൾ പറക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി . 
അവിശ്വസനീയമായ ഈ കാഴ്ച കണ്ടു വിശ്വസിക്കാനാവാതെ കൊട്ടാരത്തിലെ ജനങ്ങളെല്ലാം പരസ്പരം ഭീതിയോടെ നോക്കുന്നു

ഇതേസമയം ഇളംബ്രക്കോട് ടൌണിൽ ഒരു ബസ്സ് വന്നു നിന്നു..ബസ്സിൽ നിന്നും കൊട്ടാരത്തെ ലക്ഷ്യമാക്കി ഒരു യുവാവ്* നീങ്ങി തുടങ്ങി ...



തുടരും.....

----------


## PunchHaaji

:Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## maryland

Adipoli... :Ok:

----------


## kandahassan

> Adipoli...


 :Thnku:  maryland

----------


## firecrown

super writing in adyayam 4  :Ok:

----------


## aslamrazac

novel superavunundu.but kurachu koodi lenghty aakanam oro adhyayavum.
vaayichu theerunathariyunilla

----------


## firecrown

> novel superavunundu.but kurachu koodi lenghty aakanam oro adhyayavum.
> vaayichu theerunathariyunilla


too lengthy aanenkil vayikkan thonnilla....cheriya chapters aanenkil aalkkar vayicholum....around 200 words per chapter is good.

----------


## Spunky

adipoli  :Yahoo:   :Yahoo:

----------


## kandahassan

> super writing in adyayam 4


 :Thnku:  firecrown

----------


## kandahassan

> novel superavunundu.but kurachu koodi lenghty aakanam oro adhyayavum.
> vaayichu theerunathariyunilla


 :Thnku:  aslamrazac
chila adhyangal cherutharikkum...long adhyangal on the way  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

> adipoli


 :Thnku:  Spunky

----------


## Shivettan

adipoli....

----------


## kandahassan

> adipoli....


thaangalkku ente vaka oru special  :Thnku:

----------


## kandahassan

@ shivettan

ee novalile oru main suspense enikkum punchinum mathrame ippol ariyullu....2-3 divasathinullil athu pottikkum...
suspense purathakumpol sherikkum njettunnathu thaankal ayirikkum :Yes:

----------


## nanma

kollam kollam..poratte poratte...udyeka janakamayanimishangal....

----------


## nanma

> adipoli....





> @ shivettan
> 
> ee novalile oru main suspense enikkum punchinum mathrame ippol ariyullu....2-3 divasathinullil athu pottikkum...
> suspense purathakumpol sherikkum njettunnathu thaankal ayirikkum


oho suspense pidikitti...kottaram laksyam akki bus il vannirangiya cheruppakaran kottarathil ethunnu....Jaganatha Varmme!!! alarcha kettu Kottarathi ullavar purathekku varanu...cheruppakkaran kai chondi Jaganada varmmayodu akrosikunnu....Ormayundo...nalloru role tharam ennu paranju patticha shivettane ormayundo nigalkku....athu kettu jaganatha varmma njettunnu...-:continue:-...

----------


## kandahassan

> kollam kollam..poratte poratte...udyeka janakamayanimishangal....


 :Thnku:  nanma

----------


## kandahassan

> oho suspense pidikitti...kottaram laksyam akki bus il vannirangiya cheruppakaran kottarathil ethunnu....Jaganatha Varmme!!! alarcha kettu Kottarathi ullavar purathekku varanu...cheruppakkaran kai chondi Jaganada varmmayodu akrosikunnu....Ormayundo...nalloru role tharam ennu paranju patticha shivettane ormayundo nigalkku....athu kettu jaganatha varmma njettunnu...-:continue:-...


ningalude kanakkukoottalukal thetti poyi  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan



----------


## BangaloreaN

4 addhyayangaludeyum PDF link 1st page-il ittal kollaam.

----------


## nanma

> ningalude kanakkukoottalukal thetti poyi


Tante munil nikkana aa cheruppakarane Jaganatha varmmma adimudi onnu nokki....police uniform il nikkana shivettan...enna shivakumar....njettal marunnathinu munne
shivettan:- Mr. Jaganathan enikku nigalude makkalude maranathe kurichu chilathu chodichariyanundu...
Ippo engane...ente kanakku koottal thettilla Mr.....8 il padikkumbol 16x16=956 ennu correct ayi answer paranja ganitha abhyasianu njan... :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

pavizhamala part 5 releasing tomarrow 8 pm.................

----------


## JabbaR

Kandahasann i am addictetd ti ur writng..cannt wait for next part

----------


## PunchHaaji

> pavizhamala part 5 releasing tomarrow 8 pm.................


Kandahassan rocks..  :Band:

----------


## veecee

ithipozhanu vayichathu, kollallo  :cheers: 
keep going kandan...

----------


## sirius

horror novel aanu alle  :Cold:

----------


## maryland

> horror novel aanu alle


pedichu pani pidicha mattundallo...

----------


## kandahassan

> Kandahasann i am addictetd ti ur writng..cannt wait for next part


 :Thnku:  JabbaR bhai

----------


## kandahassan

> ithipozhanu vayichathu, kollallo 
> keep going kandan...


 :Thnku:  veecee

----------


## kandahassan

> horror novel aanu alle


 :Yes:  :Yes:

----------


## aslamrazac

adhyam 5 vegam purathu viduu

----------


## PunchHaaji

waiting for chapter 5!!

----------


## nanma

> waiting for chapter 5!!


5 ippo irakanda enna pothuve ulla abhiprayam...kalimannu release kazhinjitte ullu....

----------


## firecrown

kandane pretham kidnap cheytho?  :Read:

----------


## maryland

adutha episode ennu varum..?  :Thinking:

----------


## Harry

> 5 ippo irakanda enna pothuve ulla abhiprayam...kalimannu release kazhinjitte ullu....


aram pattiyo?  :Thinking:

----------


## nanma

> aram pattiyo?


enthu patti ennariyilla...ee masam kandane kandavarilla...kadhayile varmmamaru enthelum cheytho ennum ariyilla...

----------


## maryland

> enthu patti ennariyilla...ee masam kandane kandavarilla...kadhayile varmmamaru enthelum cheytho ennum ariyilla...


 :Shuriken:   :Devil:   :Devil2:   :Taz:

----------


## nanma

എന്താണ് സംഭവിച്ചതെന്ന് ആർക്കും മനസിലായില്ല ..ജനത്തിന്റെ  നെഞ്ചിൽ ഒരു പ്രകമ്പനം ഉണ്ടായി. അവരുടെ ശരീരം  മുഴുവൻ വിറങ്ങലിച്ചു . ഫോറം  മറ്റൊരു പ്രഭാതത്തെ വരവേറ്റു. കണ്ടനും  അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഫ്രെണ്ട്സും  സ്വന്തക്കാരും മാത്രം ഫോറത്തിൽ  ശേഷിച്ചു. ഒന്നിനു പുറകെ ഒന്നായി 4 എപിസോട്* ഇറങ്ങിയ  ദുഃഖത്തിൽ കണ്ടൻ ചങ്കു പൊട്ടി കരയുന്നു ..ഇതേസമയം ഇളംബ്രക്കോട് ടൌണിൽ ഒരു ബസ്സ് വന്നു നിന്നു..ബസ്സിൽ നിന്നും ഫോറത്തെ  ലക്ഷ്യമാക്കി ഒരു യുവാവ്* നീങ്ങി തുടങ്ങി ... :Ho:

----------


## PunchHaaji

ശിവേട്ടന്* ഫാന്*സ്* കണ്ടന് പണി കൊടുത്തോ?  :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:

----------


## maryland

> എന്താണ് സംഭവിച്ചതെന്ന് ആർക്കും മനസിലായില്ല ..ജനത്തിന്റെ  നെഞ്ചിൽ ഒരു പ്രകമ്പനം ഉണ്ടായി. അവരുടെ ശരീരം  മുഴുവൻ വിറങ്ങലിച്ചു . ഫോറം  മറ്റൊരു പ്രഭാതത്തെ വരവേറ്റു. കണ്ടനും  അദ്ദേഹത്തിന്റെ ഫ്രെണ്ട്സും  സ്വന്തക്കാരും മാത്രം ഫോറത്തിൽ  ശേഷിച്ചു. ഒന്നിനു പുറകെ ഒന്നായി 4 എപിസോട്* ഇറങ്ങിയ  ദുഃഖത്തിൽ കണ്ടൻ ചങ്കു പൊട്ടി കരയുന്നു ..ഇതേസമയം ഇളംബ്രക്കോട് ടൌണിൽ ഒരു ബസ്സ് വന്നു നിന്നു..ബസ്സിൽ നിന്നും ഫോറത്തെ  ലക്ഷ്യമാക്കി ഒരു യുവാവ്* നീങ്ങി തുടങ്ങി ...


angane okke sambhavichathu eppozhaanu..?  :Eek:

----------


## maryland

novelist-inu enthu sambhavichu..?  :Eek:

----------


## nanma

Kandanu enthu patti? arelum kandane ariyavunnavar undo...onnu anyeshikku....

----------


## PunchHaaji

> Kandanu enthu patti? arelum kandane ariyavunnavar undo...onnu anyeshikku....


novel aram patti!!

----------


## maryland

waiting.... :Girl Sigh:

----------


## kallan pavithran

novelist ith vare pongiyille? ithinidakku vere entho sambavam ready akki ennoke kandallo updates onnumillle

----------


## kandahassan

> novelist ith vare pongiyille? ithinidakku vere entho sambavam ready akki ennoke kandallo updates onnumillle


ellavarodum kshama chodikunnu....kurachu personal prblms + busy ayirunnu...koodathe 2-3 worksum ithinidakku veenu....

the most awaiting part 5 releasing today @ 8pm......

----------


## nanma

> ellavarodum kshama chodikunnu....kurachu personal prblms + busy ayirunnu...koodathe 2-3 worksum ithinidakku veenu....
> 
> the most awaiting part 5 releasing today @ 8pm......


thulu nattil poi kalla payattu padichittu vanna kalla baduva!!!!....innu irangikkonam eee threadil ninnu...eee foruthil ninnu thanne.... :Fight1:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> thulu nattil poi kalla payattu padichittu vanna kalla baduva!!!!....innu irangikkonam eee threadil ninnu...eee foruthil ninnu thanne....


 :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## kandahassan

> thulu nattil poi kalla payattu padichittu vanna kalla baduva!!!!....innu irangikkonam eee threadil ninnu...eee foruthil ninnu thanne....


 :Crying:  :Crying:

----------


## kandahassan

ningalude okke agraham angane enkil njan ee forum vittu pokam  :Sad:  :Crying:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> ellavarodum kshama chodikunnu....kurachu personal prblms + busy ayirunnu...koodathe 2-3 worksum ithinidakku veenu....
> 
> the most awaiting part 5 releasing today @ 8pm......


pathukke mathi thirakkonnumilla, njan thread onnu anakki vittunne ullu  :Vandivittu:

----------


## kandahassan

vallipadarppile penkutti shortfilm ayi oru team edukunund...so kure naalu athinte scriptingil ayirunnu....
innu muthal mattella thirakkukalum maativechu njan pavizhamala 100 episodayi poorthiyakkum...

----------


## kallan pavithran

> vallipadarppile penkutti shortfilm ayi oru team edukunund...so kure naalu athinte scriptingil ayirunnu....
> innu muthal mattella thirakkukalum maativechu njan pavizhamala 100 episodayi poorthiyakkum...


 :Heat:  :Heat:  :Heat:  :Suicide:  :Suicide:  :Suicide:

----------


## maryland

> thulu nattil poi kalla payattu padichittu vanna kalla baduva!!!!....innu irangikkonam eee threadil ninnu...eee foruthil ninnu thanne....


ningalude comedy kandahassan serious aayi eduthu... :Crying:

----------


## maryland

> vallipadarppile penkutti shortfilm ayi oru team edukunund...so kure naalu athinte scriptingil ayirunnu....
> innu muthal mattella thirakkukalum maativechu njan pavizhamala 100 episodayi poorthiyakkum...


vallippadarppu oru kavitha aayirunnille...?
athinu oru short film engane aavishkarikkum..?
aakaamkshayode waiting... :Girl Sigh:

----------


## nanma

> ningalude okke agraham angane enkil njan ee forum vittu pokam





> ningalude comedy kandahassan serious aayi eduthu...


kandane kanathathil ulla kunditham rekhapeduthiyathalle....nammale lokathu arelum serious ayi edukkumo.. :Taunt:

----------


## The Megastar

> kandane kanathathil ulla kunditham rekhapeduthiyathalle....nammale lokathu arelum serious ayi edukkumo..


*Kandane kandillallo kandillallo ennoruthulla kundithathinoduvil kandan vannu,.... ippolithaa kandan athonnum kanda bhavam kanikkaathe kandathum kettathumokke viswasichu kandakshobham nadathunnu...*

----------


## PunchHaaji

kandan vanne....  :Band:   :Band:   :Band:

----------


## maryland

> kandane kanathathil ulla kunditham rekhapeduthiyathalle....nammale lokathu arelum serious ayi edukkumo..


athokke ningalude verum thonnalaanu...
Politics thread-il kayariyaal ariyaam, eli pole irikkunna puliyaaanu ningal ennu.... :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> *Kandane kandillallo kandillallo ennoruthulla kundithathinoduvil kandan vannu,.... ippolithaa kandan athonnum kanda bhavam kanikkaathe kandathum kettathumokke viswasichu kandakshobham nadathunnu...*


mudinja 'ka'kaara prayogam aanallo.... :Ok:

----------


## nanma

> athokke ningalude verum thonnalaanu...
> Politics thread-il kayariyaal ariyaam, eli pole irikkunna puliyaaanu ningal ennu....


Singam!!!! :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## The Megastar

> mudinja 'ka'kaara prayogam aanallo....


 :Blush2:  :Blush2:  :Blush2:

----------


## maryland

> Singam!!!!


thamil peshiren... :Yes3:

----------


## Harry

:Blush2:

----------


## maryland

ithu aaraanu veendum thondi puratheduthathu..?  :Konnade:

----------


## kandahassan

exclusive

pavizhamaala part 5 releasing tomarrow night .....

please re-read all the four parts to get a correct continuity

----------


## kandahassan



----------


## kandahassan

wait for the shivettan's ultimate battle .......................

----------


## maryland

> exclusive
> 
> pavizhamaala part 5 releasing tomarrow night .....
> 
> please re-read all the four parts to get a correct continuity


 :Band:  :Giveup:

----------


## Shivettan

kandan... thoolika padavaal aakkiya yuvakadhakruthum chinthakanum...  :cheers:

----------


## kandahassan

> kandan... thoolika padavaal aakkiya yuvakadhakruthum chinthakanum...


 :Thnku:  :Thnku:  :Thnku:

----------


## kandahassan

pavizhamaala part 5 releasing today 9 pm

wait for the ultimate battle....

----------


## maryland

> pavizhamaala part 5 releasing today 9 pm
> 
> wait for the ultimate battle....


 :Band: waiting :Band:

----------


## kandahassan

അദ്ധ്യായം 5 

വിഷ്ണു വര്മ്മൻ ഒരു സുഹൃത്ത്* മാത്രമായിരുന്നില്ല അബ്ദുൽ റഹ്മാന് മറിച്ചു ഒരു സഹോദരൻ കൂടി ആയിരുന്നു .
രണ്ടു കൈകളിലായി രണ്ടു ബേഗുകൾ തൂക്കി പിടിച്ചു ഇളംബ്രകോട് കൊട്ടാരത്തിലേക്ക് പ്രവേശിച്ചു അബ്ദുൽ റഹ്മാന് .
വിഷാദനായി പൂമുഖത്തു ഇരുന്നിരുന്ന ഉപേന്ദ്ര വർമ്മക്കും ജഗന്നാഥ വര്മ്മക്കും അതിഥിയെ മനസിലായില്ല അതിനാൽ
സ്വയം പരിചയപ്പെടുതിക്കൊടുത്തു അബ്ദുൽ റഹ്മാന് . പേര് കേട്ടപ്പോൾ തന്നെ അവർക്ക് അബ്ദുൽ റഹ്മാനെ മനസിലായി .
വിഷ്ണു വര്മ്മയോടൊപ്പം കുറെ വര്ഷങ്ങളായി ഒരുമ്മിച്ചു താമസിച്ചു പോന്ന  അബ്ദുൽ റഹ്മാൻ .വിഷ്ണു വര്മ്മന്റെ
സാധനങ്ങളെല്ലാം ഉൾകൊണ്ട ഒരു ബേഗ് ഉപേന്ദ്രന് കൈമാറി അബ്ദുൽ റഹ്മാൻ. ഇത്രയും ദൂരം താണ്ടി വന്ന കൂട്ടുകാരന് 
താമസിക്കുനതിനുള്ള മുറിയെല്ലാം ഉപേന്ദ്രൻ തയ്യാറാക്കി കൊടുത്തു .യാത്രാ ക്ഷീണം കൊണ്ടെന്നോണം ആഹാരം കഴിഞ്ഞു 
അബ്ദുൽ റഹ്മാൻ ഉറക്കത്തിലേക്കു വീണു പോയി .

നിർത്താതെ ഉള്ള മണി ഒച്ചകളുടെ ശബ്ദം കേട്ടുകൊണ്ടാണ് അബ്ദുൽ റഹ്മാൻ പിറ്റേന്ന് പ്രഭാതത്തെ വരവേറ്റത് . കൊട്ടാരത്തിൽ 
എന്താണ് നടക്കുന്നത് എന്നറിയാൻ പുറത്തേക്കു ഇറങ്ങിയ അബ്ദുൽ റഹ്മാന് കാണേണ്ടി വന്നത് , നല്ല വീതിയിൽ ഒരുക്കിയിരുന്ന  ഒരു മാന്ത്രിക കളത്തെയും ഒപ്പം കോപാഗ്നിയിൽ മുങ്ങി കുളിച്ച ഭട്ടതിരെയെയുമാണ്.കാര മുള്ള് 
അനേഷിച്ചു പോയ ഭട്ടതിരിയുടെ സഹായി തിരിച്ചെത്തിയിരുന്നു . താൻ പൂജിക്കുന്ന എല്ലാ ദൈവങ്ങളെയും സാക്ഷി 
നിർത്തിക്കൊണ്ട് ഭട്ടതിരി മന്ത്രങ്ങൾ ഉച്ചരിച്ചു കൊണ്ടേ ഇരുന്നു . ഇതെല്ലം വീക്ഷിച്ചുകൊണ്ട്* കൊട്ടാരത്തിലെ എല്ലാ 
ജനങ്ങളും അവിടെ ഉണ്ടാരുന്നു , കൂടെ അബ്ദുൽ റഹ്മാനും . മന്ത്ര ഉച്ചാരത്തിനോടുവിൽ ഭട്ടതിരി കാര മുള്ളുകൾ ഒന്നൊന്നായി 
അഗ്നിയിലേക്ക് ഇടുവാൻ തുടങ്ങി . അവസാനത്തെ കാരമുള്ളും അഗ്നിയിൽ അമർന്നപ്പോൾ കൊട്ടാരത്തിന്റെ പറമ്പിൽ
സ്ഥിതി ചെയ്തിരുന്ന പശു തൊഴുത്തിൽ നിന്നും ഒരു പ്രാവ് നിർത്താതെ ശബ്ദമുണ്ടാക്കാൻ തുടങ്ങി . അത് കേട്ടപ്പോഴേക്കും 
ഭട്ടതിരിയുടെ ചുണ്ടിൽ  പുഞ്ചിരി തൂകി .

ഭട്ടതിരി : കശ്മലാ ..നോക്കി ഇരിക്കാതെ ആ പ്രാവിനെ പിടിച്ചു കൊണ്ട് വരൂ 

( ഭട്ടതിരിയുടെ ശിഷ്യൻ പ്രാവിനെ ലക്*ഷ്യം വച്ച് പശു തൊഴുത്തിലേക്ക്* നീങ്ങി തുടങ്ങി )

ഭട്ടതിരി : തമ്പുരാനേ , അങ്ങ് പറഞ്ഞതുപോലെ അങ്ങേക്ക് ഒരു ശത്രു ജനിച്ചിരിക്കുന്നു .അങ്ങയുടെ മക്കളുടെ 
മരണത്തിനെല്ലാം കാരണം ആ ശത്രു തന്നെ . എവിടെയോ ഒളിഞ്ഞിരുന്നു ഈ കൊട്ടാരത്തെ ആക്രമിക്കുന്ന 
ആ ശത്രുവിനെ ഞാനിപ്പോൾ പുറത്തു കൊണ്ട് വരികയാണ് 

ജഗന്നാഥ വര്മ്മ : അങ്ങേന്താണ്* ചെയ്യാൻ പോകുന്നത് ???

ഭട്ടതിരി : ( ഒരു പൊട്ടിച്ചിരിയോടെ )  ദിശാസ്തംഭം ..........ഇതിലൂടെ ശത്രുവിന്റെ സ്ഥാനം എവിടെയെന്നു 
കണ്ടെത്താൻ പറ്റും ..ദിശാ സ്തംഭം ചെയുന്നതോടെ ശത്രുവിന് ഇനി ഒന്നും ഈ കുടുംബത്തോട് ചെയ്യാൻ കഴിയില്ല ..

(അപ്പോഴേക്കും വെള്ള നിറത്തിൽ ഉള്ള ഒരു പ്രാവിനെയും കൊണ്ട് സഹായി ഭട്ടതിരിയുടെ അടുതെത്തി .എന്നിട്ടാ
പ്രാവിനെ ഭട്ടതിരിക്ക് കൈമാറി ..ഭട്ടതിരി ആ പ്രാവിന്റെ ചെവിയിൽ ഒരു മന്ത്രം ഊതി , എന്നിട്ട് ആ പ്രാവിനെ 
ആകാശത്തേക്ക് ഉയർത്തിവിട്ടു.ആ പ്രാവ് ഉയർന്നു പൊങ്ങി വടക്ക് ദിശയിലോട്ടു പറന്നു തുടങ്ങി . എന്നാൽ ആകാശ 
ചക്രവാളത്തിന്റെ വിദൂരതയിൽ നിന്ന് ആ പ്രാവിനെ ലക്ഷമാക്കി ഒരു പരുന്തു പറന്നു വന്നു . അധികം വൈകാതെ 
ആ പ്രാവിനെ കടിച്ചുകൊണ്ട് ഹോമ കളത്തിലേക്ക്* പറന്നു വീണു ആ  പരുന്ത്  . ഹോമ കളത്തിൽ നിന്നും അഗ്നി പടർന്നു
പൊങ്ങി ഭട്ടതിരിയുടെ ദേഹമാകെ പൊള്ളൽ ഏറ്റു . ഈ കാഴ അവിടെ കൂടി നിന്നവരെ ഒക്കെയും ഞെട്ടിച്ചു കളഞ്ഞു )

ഭട്ടതിരി : ( പൊള്ളിയ ദേഹവുമായി ) മാന്തിക  പരുന്ത്  ....ശത്രുവിന്റെ മാന്ത്രിക  പരുന്ത് 

തുടരും..... ]

----------


## aslamrazac

wow.welldone kandan.adhyayam 5 super.waiting for adhyayam 6

----------


## kandahassan

> wow.welldone kandan.adhyayam 5 super.waiting for adhyayam 6


 :Thnku:  macha

adhyayam 6 releasing this friday @ 9pm  :Yes:

----------


## kandahassan

:Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## maryland

good ....
Mahabharatham kadha pole undallo....
kamsan-----yadhodhara-----Sreekrishnan.... :Ahupinne:

----------


## kandahassan

> good ....
> Mahabharatham kadha pole undallo....
> kamsan-----yadhodhara-----Sreekrishnan....


 :Thnku:  ithu verum trailer alle..yadhaartha padam pirake varunnund  :Yeye:  :Yeye:

----------


## kandahassan

megastar shivettan's rocking intro in adhyaam 7 ....

wait for the ultimate battle.............

----------


## Jithu

@kandahassan.. Ippozhanu ithu vayichathu...well done... :salut: 

Bakki adhyayangal evide ?

----------


## aslamrazac

@kandahassan waiting for remaining chapters...

----------


## kandahassan

> @kandahassan.. Ippozhanu ithu vayichathu...well done...
> 
> Bakki adhyayangal evide ?





> @kandahassan waiting for remaining chapters...


part 6 releasing this friday @ 7 pm  :Yes:

----------


## maryland

> part 6 releasing this friday @ 7 pm


7 pm aayo..?  :Shuriken:

----------


## binz

> 7 pm aayo..?


10 second koodeyondu.....

----------


## Jithu

> part 6 releasing this friday @ 7 pm


 :Yoyu:   :Giveup:

----------


## Nischal Kumar

@kandahassan nee Ilamrakkodu .kalladathanni bhagangalil onum chenu kerikodukkaruthu avideyulla aro ee novel vayichu njettitherichu ake kuzhappam ayenu ketu

----------


## kandahassan

> @kandahassan nee Ilamrakkodu .kalladathanni bhagangalil onum chenu kerikodukkaruthu avideyulla aro ee novel vayichu njettitherichu ake kuzhappam ayenu ketu


ini aa vazhiyum pokan patille  :Vandivittu:  :Vandivittu:

----------


## maryland

> @kandahassan nee Ilamrakkodu .kalladathanni bhagangalil onum chenu kerikodukkaruthu avideyulla aro ee novel vayichu njettitherichu ake kuzhappam ayenu ketu


 :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## Jithu

bakki bhanganal evidero kandaa..... :Badpc:

----------

